# The definition of happiness!



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

After a long 5 weeks of being away from my pup, we've finally reunited and are having the time of our lives. No hunting yet, but plenty of hiking and climbing. Spending time in God's playground with my best friend is the greatest high! 

Lets see what makes you guys happy!


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Awesome picture!!! The West Slabs of Olympus look cool from any angle! Why haven't Kauzy and Oquirrh played together yet? ;D Great to see you back with your buddy and back on the forum. I will round up a pic that shows my definition of happiness, but it will be very similar to yours.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

Glad to have you back, dmak! Great pic. The beard suits you.


----------



## Rudy (Oct 12, 2012)

Outstanding Pic

what kind or kinds of Doggy is yours?


----------



## dmak (Jul 25, 2012)

Eins - its been 3 years since I've had a beard and I'm loving every minute of it.

Oquirrh - I've been busy and lazy. We should make it happen this week. We live like 10 blocks from Tanner park so we'll be there often. Also able any time after 4:30

Rudy - my pup Kauzy is a vizsla mixed with a black mouth cur


----------

